# [ssh] Lancer une commande et quitter (screen ou nohup)

## pti-rem

Salut,

Je voudrais lancer une commande sur une machine distante et pouvoir me déconnecter de cette machine

Et que cette commande continue de s'exécuter bien même que je ferme le terminal distant après l'avoir lancée

Comment faire ?

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 1:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

utilise nohup ou screen.

----------

## geekounet

Ou tmux.  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ou tmux. 

 

barbu spotted!!   :Wink: 

----------

